# top of broccoli turns black



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

Why does the top of the broccoli turn black? Is there a type I can grow that won't?


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

SquashNut,

Like this? http://vegetablemdonline.ppath.cornell.edu/NewsArticles/BacterialRot.htm#Figure1

Hope this helps.

geo


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

Thank you, I am having this problem with early dividend and Pacman, but only with the ones that have been harvested this last 3 weeks. Early Dividend grown as early spring crop was OK, and it was Ok in my late summer crop. Fall crops were gross.
Morning dew is the culprit.


----------

